# suture removal



## Cline25 (Oct 29, 2010)

Can we bill for suture removal if we are outside of the global period?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 3, 2010)

*10 day global?*

I'm assuming you're talking about a procedure with a 10-day global.

Suture removal is included in having placed the sutures. We do not bill for suture removal *unless* we have to take the patient to the OR and do it under general anesthesia (frequent for young children with sutures on their face).  Even if the patient can't get in for that first post-op visit until 15 days post surgery, we don't charge for the visit. 

If it goes beyond 15 days (or two available clinic visits), then we would code the appropriate E/M level. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

